
Ask HN: How do you find time to blog? - chatmasta
I would love to keep a blog, but writing blog posts is never a priority. I can see that if I wrote a post every week, after a year I would have a sizable base of content. But I just can’t get started.<p>Problems:<p>- I want the “perfect” personal website before I publish blog posts to it. This is an up-front cost borne from perfectionism that prevents me from getting started.<p>- I don’t know what to write about, or if I do, I want the post to be perfect and I know that would take more than a few hours.<p>I do write a lot of comments on HN, however. I’ve considered using my most popular comments as a basis for blog posts. Has anyone done this?<p>How do I make time for blogging, and how do I get post ideas?
======
onion2k
I've struggled for _years_ to write blog posts. I want to be the sort of
person who blogs, but I'm just not. However, I have discovered the perfect
catalyst for getting me to write blog posts regularly - do it for money. When
someone is paying me to blog for their site I immediately put reasonable
limits on the time I take to write something (otherwise it's literally not
worth my time), and I put effort in to do it well, and I'm motivated to
actually do the work.

So my advice is don't write your own blog. Get someone to pay you to write
content for _their_ blog.

------
detaro
I know the perfectionism problem, and the only real answer I can give you is
that you'll have to ignore it at some point and start. Get a domain, point it
to some webspace, install some simple blogging package or even just upload a
bunch of static files, or use the defaults of some static site generator
(although using one is very inviting to start fiddling with details). You'll
soon enough have small moments of "I'd prefer if it did X", then you can fix
those piecemeal once they get really annoying.

Why do you want a blog if you don't know what to write about? What's the goal
you want to achieve by doing it?

